# Can you Breed Dumbo and Fancy rats?



## Clairebear (Oct 2, 2008)

I currently have what i thought were 2 male fancy rats but have just found out that they are both female.
Before we found this out we have just got a baby dumbo rat who is male. we have been keeping him seperate from the females as it takes some time to introduce new rats into the cage. 

what are the chances that if we introduce him in with the females once he is a little older that they will mate and we will end up with a little of dumbo/fancy rats?

the females are about 3 months old and the male is only 5 weeks


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

Clairebear said:


> I currently have what i thought were 2 male fancy rats but have just found out that they are both female.
> Before we found this out we have just got a baby dumbo rat who is male. we have been keeping him seperate from the females as it takes some time to introduce new rats into the cage.
> 
> what are the chances that if we introduce him in with the females once he is a little older that they will mate and we will end up with a little of dumbo/fancy rats?
> ...


Hiya
Firstly who ever you got the dumbo boy from should not have let him go untill a min of 6 weeks also dumbo and ''fancy rats'' are the same dumbo have ears on the sides of there heads and ''fancy rats'' have what we call call top ears literally ears are on the top of the head.

Also if you put males and females (the two are easily sexed as lads from 4 to 5 weeks have rather noticable testicles) you will certianly get babies in 21 to 23 days after mating/intros, which could mean a litter of anything up to 18 or so

I wouldnt advise breeding without alot of research If i can be of any help pm me and i can give you some names to ask and other specialist rat forums too

Hope you have fun with your new ratties

Juliet x


----------



## Feline2001 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi,

Successful rat breeding is so much more than putting males and females together.

YOu need to know their background and the background of their relatives - going back as far as possible but preferably at least 5 generations in order to rule out heriditary dieseases. 

Also the pregnant doe, and then her litter need to be fed a protein rich diet - and the 'right' diet to ensure a healthy start. They need to be seperated at 4 weeks (girls from boys) and the mum needs to be in a different cage to have the litter or the other rat may kill them. SO this means you'll need at least 2 extra cages plus the current two - as once bred males and females should not be kept together or you'll end up with hundreds of kittens! 

You also need to ensure you have a good savings account in case of difficulties during labour / pregnancy or with the kittens.

It's also a good idea to ensure you have room to keep or have found homes for the kittens to go to once born as rescues are brimming with rats at the moment.

In reply to your question - it cant be guaranteed you'll have a litter of dumbos. Dumbos and topearred are the same - as Jammy said, and it is quite usual for dumbos and topearred to be born in the same litter. Dumbo parents can give birth to all top earred and top earred can give birth to all dumbos, its very much luck of the draw!

If you can satisfy all those criteria - and still wish to breed, may i suggest you first go to a reputable breeder and ask for advice / tutorage before you start as this is invaluable in breeding successful litters.

I have kept rats for nearly two years now - and would love a litter, so I understand how you feel - but they're too much of a special animal to go into it without knowing what you're doing!


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

They are the same! Both are fancy rats 'dumbo' just have their ears in a different position to 'top eared'

Why not get the boy neutered if you are wanting him to live with your girls, although can carry risks. Failing that he will need a friend or 2! or will need to be re homed as will get very depressed living alone.


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

pa2k84 said:


> They are the same! Both are fancy rats 'dumbo' just have their ears in a different position to 'top eared'
> 
> Why not get the boy neutered if you are wanting him to live with your girls, although can carry risks. Failing that he will need a friend or 2! or will need to be re homed as will get very depressed living alone.


I totally agree with you


----------



## Lexi-puppy (Jan 13, 2008)

you could always get your male rat neauted 

i'm collecting my wee dumbo rat on thursday but all of mine 'fancy rats and dumbo rats' are all male


----------



## Leigh (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with everything that has already been said, except I wouldnt reccommend Castration of any rat unless absolutely necessary.. I:E hormonal agression, tumour... Putting a rat under aneasthetic is a very risky procedure.

Please dont breed your rats apart from the girls being too young, there are far too many rescues in the UK at the minute & not enough homes, can you not get your little buck another male friend to keep him company?


----------



## Jammy (Sep 15, 2008)

Leigh said:


> I agree with everything that has already been said, except I wouldnt reccommend Castration of any rat unless absolutely necessary.. I:E hormonal agression, tumour... Putting a rat under aneasthetic is a very risky procedure.
> 
> Please dont breed your rats apart from the girls being too young, there are far too many rescues in the UK at the minute & not enough homes, can you not get your little buck another male friend to keep him company?


I TOTALLY AGREE WITH EVERYTHING LEIGH HAS SAID

If you breed you have alot of homes to find and like leigh has said there is literally hundreds of rats in rescues at the moment.

Why not join 
Fancy Rats • Index page
as there is lots of good advice on there and also lots of rats on the rehoming section

Good luck
Juliet x


----------

